# Weimeraners



## USMC-Wannabe (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, I got 2 Weimeraners. Does anyone else have them? If so, has anyone had any luck training them to hunt? It might be just luck but both of em seem to really not have it in them to be around fire arms, or to properly hunt. Any tips on teach them? I know most of them have generally the same, friendly, companionized personality, so I figure any tips would be very much so appreciated.

:strapped:


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

My father has a 8 month old blue phase Weimeraner. He's a highly intelligent dog, you can see it in his eyes. That and when you give him a command and can see him debating whether or not he's going to listen.

Not sure what your problem may be. My dad's dog is an excellent hunter for upland birds. Dad trained him himself. We have a friend that owns exclusively Weimeraners. They are great hunting dogs.

I do know that they HATE the water. I'm a waterfowler so that is absolutely unacceptable. Other than that, they are an outsdtanding breed.

I know my dad has had to spend a TON of time with them. Repetition seems to be key. They are head strong and want to do things their own way. Not to mention they are super hyper. Seems like you have to get them to pay attention to you. I know when we put the shock collar on dad's dog. He is an entirel different animal. Amazingly he listens when you say the command for the first time. Without the collar, he may listen on the third.


----------



## USMC-Wannabe (Jul 30, 2008)

ruger1 said:


> My father has a 8 month old blue phase Weimeraner. He's a highly intelligent dog, you can see it in his eyes. That and when you give him a command and can see him debating whether or not he's going to listen.
> 
> Not sure what your problem may be. My dad's dog is an excellent hunter for upland birds. Dad trained him himself. We have a friend that owns exclusively Weimeraners. They are great hunting dogs.
> 
> ...


Ha, no kidding about the water. We are currently babysitting one right now, and he will fetch out in a lake no problem. Ours though, hate it. I think it has alot to do with the ears.

But overall, I think a little time around the range for some lound noise therapy shoudl get the gunshyness (word?) problem exterminated.

I think the commands though, have to be given as an early pup.


----------



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

quote]

But overall, I think a little time around the range for some lound noise therapy shoudl get the gunshyness (word?) problem exterminated.
quote]

Do not take that advise.


----------

